# BMI high - any support here?



## Hope2005

Ladies 

Any place here to talk about weight issues and get some support to lose the weight. They have a place for people to quit smoking, what about weight problems?

Thanks , hope xx


----------



## livity k

Hi Hope, 

Yes there is a Belly buddies thread that you can request access too, I don't know how to access you but I'm sure one of the other Mods will be able to help, and will prob do so soon, 

When I wanted to join it I started a thread called " How do I join Belly Buddies" and someone came and helped me! It is in peer support I think, 

Good luck

Kate x


----------



## Hope2005

THanks


----------



## JJ masters

hi I'm new to FF but would also like to know about loosing weight i should be starting IVF  soon and seriously need to loose weight before then as want my body to  be in tip top condition, if i find anything out i will let you know and would be grateful if you would do the same, good luck xx


----------



## Cliec

Hello there, 
I'm looking for some support too.
Hoping to start FET in June so the pressure is on to get back to a good shape/size fitness, after going slightly off the rails since Feb. 
How do we link up to help eachother on this one? 
Positive thinking is good, but so are my vices!

Any help appreciated 
Claire
xxx


----------



## susie52

id like to join the Belly Buddies too ... 2 x ivf negative and told to loose weight ..


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Susiecy

If you go into "profile" and then "account settings", then "modify profile", the last option of the pull down menu is for "group membership", you should be able to join from there.  Let me know if you have any problems.

Sue


----------

